# Diagrama esquematico TV Philips 26PF5320/78



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 13, 2017)

Hola a todos mas una ves vengo a ese maravilloso Foro solicitar la ayuda de alguien que tenga disponible en las manos lo diagrama esquemactico de la Fuente de Alimentación (Power Supply) del TV Phillips model 26PF5320/78.
Ya baje en la Internet lo manual de servicio dese chassis pero desafortunadamente justo lo diagrama de la fuente que nesecito saper NO viene .     
!Muchas gracias de antemano por cualquer ayuda o dica en ese sentido!.   
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes. ...


----------



## elgriego (Jun 14, 2017)

Buen dia Daniel,lamentablemente los manuales de service actuales ,rara ves traen los diagramas de las power suply,algunos ni siquiera de los inverters ,ya sean de tubos o de led ,el unico manual que encontre ,solo trae la descripcion de la fuente,quizas te sirva,ahora dime ,que falla presenta el equipo. ???


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 14, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Buen dia Daniel,lamentablemente los manuales de service actuales ,rara ves traen los diagramas de las power suply,algunos ni siquiera de los inverters ,ya sean de tubos o de led ,el unico manual que encontre ,solo trae la descripcion de la fuente,quizas te sirva,ahora dime ,que falla presenta el equipo. ???
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Hola estimado amigo Don ElGriego ese manual ya habia bajado y justamente lo diagrama de la fuente no viene   
En mi caso la fuente estas conpletamente muerta y tengo como sospechoso lo CI L6562D que es un PWM PFC Controler ezactamente en la entrada de la Red AC .
Sigo investigando   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 14, 2017)

Hola Daniel ,imagino que no hay ningun elemento quemado a la vista,por lo tanto el problema podria ser incluso una resistencia desvalorizada en la parte de control,lo que hago en esos caso ,es trabajar con la fuente fuera del equipo,forzando el arranque,y muchas veces retiro el ,o los mosfets,y analizo con el osciloscopio si intenta arrancar,es decir si el ci controlador pwm,da señales de vida,decis que no funciona la fuente pfc,osea que tenes en el filtro de entrada ,solo la tension de linea.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 14, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Daniel ,imagino que no hay ningun elemento quemado a la vista,por lo tanto el problema podria ser incluso una resistencia desvalorizada en la parte de control,lo que hago en esos caso ,es trabajar con la fuente fuera del equipo,forzando el arranque,y muchas veces retiro el ,o los mosfets,y analizo con el osciloscopio si intenta arrancar,es decir si el ci controlador pwm,da señales de vida,decis que no funciona la fuente pfc,osea que tenes en el filtro de entrada ,solo la tension de linea.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Jo ya baje la hoja de datos técnicos del CI L6562D , estudie como funciona  y alimente el con una fuente de laboratorio , nada de nada en su salida (driver del MosFet de potenzia)  , incluso esa salida estas en corto circuito para la masa o tierra ya  internamente al CI , asi seguramente ese estas estropiado.   
Con lo diagrama esquemactico no tengo que adiviñar y si estudiar  como funciona lo circuito en pane , ahora sin ese es nesesario hacer una ingineria reversa lo que consome tienpo y como tienpo es diñero..........
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2017)

El "Perejil Transgénico" sabe mucho de Philips


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 14, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El "Perejil Transgénico" sabe mucho de Philips



Descurpe mi ignorancia pero , ? quien es ?  
Esa TV en questón que estoy arreglando creo que fue armada en Argentina o quizaz en México porque en la tapa trasera todos los diseres son en Español , jajajajajaja.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2017)

.



































































​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 14, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Descurpe mi ignorancia pero , ? quien es ?
> Esa TV en questón que estoy arreglando creo que fue armada en Argentina o quizaz en México porque en la tapa trasera todos los diseres son en Español , jajajajajaja.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



mexico porque si fuera armada en argentina el numero seria /77  y ese dice /78

la falla mas común es que la fuente se apaga deja de oscilar por un capasitor 
espera a ver si te consigo el esquema
(creo que esa fuente es la que tiene el ''encendido lento'' muchas protecciones)



100uF/25V del pin 8 del  L6562  (vcc) y el 22uF/50V de los 12 volt salida secundaria ,
cambiar aunque midan bien


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 15, 2017)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> mexico porque si fuera armada en argentina el numero seria /77  y ese dice /78
> 
> la falla mas común es que la fuente se apaga deja de oscilar por un capasitor
> espera a ver si te consigo el esquema
> ...


Hola Don El-Rey-Julien creo que lo CI L6562D estas estropiado , lo terminal N°7 (salida PWM) estas en corto con la masa o tierra (pino 6) ya internamente al CI  
Jo alimente ese CI por lo pino 8 (Vcc) con 18V y nada de nada ese NO oscila nin hay PWM en la salida  
Voy conpra otro , afortunadamente hay a venta en la tienda local y costa aproximadamente 5 Triumps Dólares.
Aun gustaria de sacar lo diagrama esquemactico desa fuente para mejor entiender como funciona y arreglar con conocimento de causa.
!Muchas gracias de antemano pela ayuda y interese !.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 15, 2017)

esquema no hay (de momento)  ,tenes que guiarte por la hoja de datos,

generalmente cuando falla esa parte cambia esos dos capasitores el ci y listo,
bueno revisa la resistencia y el diodo del mosfet, no tiene mucha ciencia 
aquí ese ic no sale costoso

PD:
me queda un amigo a quien puedo pedir el esquema,pero lo veo difícil


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 15, 2017)

Interesante , los manuales actuales de servicio de TV  NO viene justamente lo diagrama esquemactico de la fuente de alimentación  
Quizaz la idea sea forçar la conpra una tarjeta nueva y no arreglar la original  
!Gracias por la ayuda y dicas !. 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 15, 2017)

el servicio técnico oficial  las cambia directamente ,
hay algunos que las reparan,pero depende del técnico ,
de una u otra forma se cobra la placa entera,como si fuera reemplazada


----------



## @Freddy (Dic 27, 2022)

Hola buenos días, saludos y muchas bendiciones para todos, soy Freddy Gomez del estado Zulia en Venezuela, tengo problemas con la fuente de poder de tv *P*hillips de 26"*,* armado en *C*hina*,* modelo  26PF5320/28*,* el cual me trajo un cliente para reparar*,* pero al revisar veo que en la fuente de poder falta el transistor que va ubicado en la posición T102 y tambi*é*n le falta el condensador ó filtro de l*í*nea.

*E*l modelo de la placa es PLCD170P2, quisiera saber si alguno sabe el numero de transistor y de cuantos m*F* y *V*oltios es el condensador o filtro de l*í*nea, por favor me lo facilite o si es posible que alguien me dé esa información, sabido creo que es para todos lo no muy fácil que es aquí en Venezuela la situación.

Por favor, si alguien de la comunidad tiene la información que solicité para que me informe. Gracias.


----------



## KareDany (Dic 31, 2022)

Hola.
Acá les adjunto el esquema de la fuente del TV Phillips solicitada.
Un saludo desde La Habana y FELIZ AÑO NUEVO a todos.


----------

